
Opt-In Your Apps into the iOS App Store Search Ads Beta - svarrall
https://searchads.apple.com/beta-opt-in/
======
svarrall
"Search Ads will run in beta during this summer. The beta period will enable
us to understand how various ad formats perform and help us to optimize the
user experience.

During the beta, members of the Apple Developer Program and Apple Beta
Software Program running iOS betas may see Search Ads. If you currently have
an iPhone or iPad app on the U.S. App Store, you can opt-in to include your
apps in the Search Ads beta.

Participation is free. There is no setup, budget or bidding required by you.
Test ads will be automatically created with the information you already
provide to the App Store. While data for how your app performs will not be
available, and there’s no guarantee an ad for a specific app will be shown,
you may generate downloads as a result of your participation."

